# Sewer Camera Repair Cost



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone know the rough cost for sewer camera repair. I got a GEN-EYE Pod Mini used on ebay. Tested it, and it worked now a week later without being used I tried using it on a job, and it stopped working. Monitor reads no signal, flex the camera a little and it comes back then goes back out. Also noticed power input plug is broken slightly making it loose.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Anyone know the rough cost for sewer camera repair. I got a GEN-EYE Pod Mini used on ebay. Tested it, and it worked now a week later without being used I tried using it on a job, and it stopped working. Monitor reads no signal, flex the camera a little and it comes back then goes back out. Also noticed power input plug is broken slightly making it loose.


We had an older black and white general camera, every time it went to the shop it was around a grand to fix it. It was usually the wires going into the camera head that messed up. I think it went in 3 or 4 times before we got rid of it. Keep in mind this camera was probably 10 years old so hopefully yours isn't too bad.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Call A J Coleman, their reterm coats are a lot less than a grand. At least when it comes to my SeaSnake.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Call A J Coleman, their reterm coats are a lot less than a grand. At least when it comes to my SeaSnake.


Thanks. Just to be sure its Allan J Coleman right? The what I could find on web search.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Call A J Coleman, their reterm coats are a lot less than a grand. At least when it comes to my SeaSnake.



I called them yesterday since everyone great comments about them.

The guy I talked to was very nice and informative and gave me some really good prices on camera and locating equipment

They will reterminate and Ridgid camera for 285, good price.

Only issue it will cost me 65 bucks each way from Dallas, so add 130 more to it.

But overall give them two thumps up, seems like a good company you have up there :thumbsup:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> I called them yesterday since everyone great comments about them.
> 
> The guy I talked to was very nice and informative and gave me some really good prices on camera and locating equipment
> 
> ...


Heres someone in our area who does a great job
http://www.utilityequipmenttechnology.com/


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

justme said:


> Heres someone in our area who does a great job
> http://www.utilityequipmenttechnology.com/


That is who I use.

Our secertary lives out that way in Heath, She gets to be the runner for that.

We are based North of Dallas...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> That is who I use.
> 
> Our secertary lives out that way in Heath, She gets to be the runner for that.
> 
> We are based North of Dallas...


He's a real smart guy, nice as could be. I like checking his old camero's out. He hasa couple of them 69's i think.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Talked to AJ Coleman. They seem to be great, and will even do a trade in option towards another camera if you don't want to spend to much fixing your current camera. The only problem is they aren't as familiar with General. So right now its going to The Cable Center. They also seem to be great, and work with both General, and Ridgid often.


----------

